# Bridge with a tagged and untagged VLAN (with jails)



## Dennis1984120 (May 27, 2016)

Hi, 

I've seen this (kind of) subject in various threads, but did not find the right information to solve my problem. 

I'm using FreeNAS and have a jail which I would like to have access to a VLAN. 

Situation: 
- At the host I have a lacp trunk with untagged traffic and tagged VLAN 1; 
- At this host I made a vlan1 interface which has lagg0 as parent interface; 
- I've put this vlan1 together with epair4a in bridge0; 
- epair4b ends in the jail. 

Config at host (I removed non-relevant info): 

```
[root@nas003] ~# ifconfig
igb0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=400b8<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether d0:50:99:5a:fb:12
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
igb1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=400b8<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether d0:50:99:5a:fb:12
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ipfw0: flags=8800<SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=400b8<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether d0:50:99:5a:fb:12
        inet 172.16.11.60 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 172.16.11.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: igb1 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        laggport: igb0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
vlan1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether d0:50:99:5a:fb:12
        inet 192.168.1.80 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        vlan: 1 parent interface: lagg0
epair4a: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:85:18:00:0c:0a
        nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
        media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
        status: active
bridge1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 02:17:d5:ef:cb:01
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: epair4a flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 12 priority 128 path cost 2000
        member: vlan1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 16 priority 128 path cost 55
```

Config at jail: 

```
root@ubiquiti:/ # ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
epair4b: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:85:18:00:13:0b
        inet 192.168.1.70 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 255.255.255.0
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

Working: 
- From outside my machine, I can ping on VLAN 1 to my host (192.168.1.80) (as well as the other way round); 
- I can ping within my machine from host to jail (192.168.1.80 to 192.168.1.70); 

Not working: 
- I cannot ping from my jail on VLAN 1 to/from outside (i.e. to/from 192.168.1.70). 

Did I miss anything? I think that maybe I need to strip the VLAN 1 header in the bridge and then pass it onto epair4a/b, but I'm not sure. 

Hope someone can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

Dennis1984120 said:


> I'm using FreeNAS and have a jail which I would like to have access to a VLAN.


Please read: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

